# Men what are the signs you love someone



## DT4379 (Sep 21, 2012)

Had a discussion with a friend of mine and we wanted to ask the men here what are the signs that you are truly in love and would never think of cheating..


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I hide it, but that's just me

It's only recently I began to open up with my vulnerabilities
I had a childhood trauma at a young age which makes me wary of expressing my feelings to anyone. I like to keep them hidden so I can shut them off/reset them at will. When people know about it... it makes it harder, especially with my wife.

But I've changed in this... yet then again, I did cheat on my wife in the past - at least I think I did (too drunk), and so does everyone, and whatever it is, I've suffered the consequences of it whether I did it or not and accept responsibility for it and have reconciled years ago with my wife (gf at the time of the cheat)

Cheating is still possible no matter how much one loves someone. I know that very well, precautions have to be made and boundaries have to be set. Love can not survive on passion alone.


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

When I'm in love with someone, they occupy more space in my field of vision, sort of larger than life. Also, their coloration is brighter


----------



## rj700 (Jun 22, 2012)

After 20 years, my answer now is much different than back then. Back then, she dominated my thoughts, all day, everyday. There was just no room for anyone else in my thoughts. Today, I would say that I just don't have any inclination or urge to interact with the OS. I'm not sure whether you could classify that as love or just as respect.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

I think there is a big different between infatuation and certainly limerence (rj700: 'dominated my thoughts every day') and love.

Its not always easy to see the difference when it first hits you. To me - real love takes years to form and bake in. Long term love and attachment changes your brain.

(tidbit for the people that have too much time on their hands: http://www.helenfisher.com/downloads/articles/Acevedo-et-alLong-term.pdf )

'signs' that you are in love or would not cheat? If you are, as a woman - looking for a quick tell in men on this one - please let me - and everyone else know if you find it. Seems there are a few billion people out there looking for the same thing.  Men and women both.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

So humans are tool makers... and guys epitomize that notion to the tee. I would say love goes from feeling, yes as others have expressed occupying my every thought, to "tool maker". What I mean is that if wife says the faucet is leaking, He will get on it sooner than later to fix it rather than occupy his time with meaningless activities. So love becomes more of doing things to show that her needs are more important than the trivial things of life. So it goes from occupying my thoughts to occupying my time... feelings to actions. So if we don't go around saying "I love you" all the time or buying you flowers every week, just realize that we are saying that and more next time you say to your hubby... "hey the washing machine is acting up and can you look at for me." And, he is out in the laundry room Saturday morning with parts strewn about the place, he is saying "babe, I love you". 

Even if he does not get it back together ladies, show him that night how much you love him back


----------



## HabsFan (Sep 27, 2012)

Call me crazy but love is not what will prevent you from cheating but respect (towards your spouse and towards yourself). The ability to not react to our every impulses/urges is what distinguishes us from animals. I'm sure (yet have no proof to back my statement) that in a perfect storm of emotional vulnerability, someone could cheat on someone whom they love dearly. There's a chance you might find a pot of gold at the end of a rainbow before you find an answer to your question. That's just my take on it. No disrespect to those who feel differently.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

protective. very, very protective. 

kind of like im protective of my children, naturally. i seem very protective of my wife??
Also i miss her when i dont see her for a while. Seems a good indication.


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

bribrius said:


> protective. very, very protective.
> 
> kind of like im protective of my children, naturally. i seem very protective of my wife??
> Also i miss her when i dont see her for a while. Seems a good indication.


My Dad was always very protective of mom and us. That's how I knew he loved us. He got so mad if we stayed out late and didn't call in. He would worry. 
I miss that.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Lord, I've been "truly in love" with my wife for 14 years now, and that's never wavered, and I've never cheated (or come anywhere close to). But I've been in love so long that it's hard to recall a time when I wasn't. It's just my default.

I'm a naturally very expressive person; I share my feelings regularly, and pretty easily, with all the people I love. So that part isn't really unique to me being in love.

I'm a natural romantic, so while that is expressed in my relationship, it's not unique to it.

I think about her a lot, still, so that's a sign.

But I think the most obvious marker that I am "in love" is the fact that I am with her, almost every day, and I don't run from that. Even though I can be a very social creature, and have a lot of friends, I _crave_ solitude. I really enjoy being by myself a good deal of time. I would never be with anybody out of a fear of being alone, or for any other reason than me wanting to be specifically with that person. So the fact that I share my space, my time, my life with this woman, is indication enough that she is vital to my person, and that I am mad about her.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Well, lets see:

I can't stop thinking about her
I look forward to going home, hanging up the car keys, and spending the evening together
I can't wait until our days off together
I can't keep my eyes off of her when we are eating out and she gets up to go to the restroom
I call or text her during the day to tell her I love her
I love crawling into bed every night and snuggling naked
One week of vacation together at an exotic resort isn't nearly long enough 

Is that enough??? Oh yes, and we have been married for 40 years.


----------



## DT4379 (Sep 21, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DT4379 (Sep 21, 2012)

Posted 
Such a nice answer i truly hope my future husband feels the same way 40 yrs that makes me smile




QUOTE]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

DT4379 said:


> Had a discussion with a friend of mine and we wanted to ask the men here what are the signs that you are truly in love and would never think of cheating..


Those are two seperate questions... For me, a sign that I am truly in love with you is touching. I'm talking even in bed, my foot or elbow will always be in contact with your skin. 

Another sign..... You may catch me just checking you out with a quirky little smile and a twinkle in my eyes. And it will be at the oddest times, but it happens particularly when you are just being you and not trying to be anything else at all.

I do think of cheating though and always have.... can't help you there. I just don't cheat. That is a choice.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Love just IS 

Re: cheating--the decision you make NOT to do it is what that is about.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

I care if she is happy, I care for people she cares about. I express love in the way i do sex with her, i fix her stuff, i listen to her womanly blabber (that alone should earn me a medal).


----------

